# Anyone familiar with Javier Fuentes, Male Soprano



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

: Casta Diva
I've just discovered him and am very impressed.



 Final Cabaletto of Lucia, complete with impressive Eb. What seems most unusual about him is that he specializes in singing soprano arias. More specifically dramatic soprano arias! Of course one can't tell how big a voice is in a house, but his high notes sound huge in my ears from the recordings and are big and spacious instead of pinched like the top notes of many male sopranos. He sounds closer to Sutherland and Callas in vocal size than almost anyone else I can think of in that repertoire. Has anyone heard him live or know anything about him? He is not a great singer, but his range and vocal size in the soprano register for a man is impressive.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Well it's quite a feat for a man, I'll warrant you, but I can't say I'd want to hear him again. As a vocal trick it's impressive, but other than that, there's something rather grotesque about it. I've no doubt if I was seeing him as part of La Gran Scena Opera Company, I'd be wildly impressed, but in any other context? 

The vibrato is obtrusive, his legato wanting and in the coloratura he comes perilously close to the yodeling, gargling method so beloved of Deutekom. A million miles from Sutherland and Callas. I think I'd rather listen to Lucia Aliberti!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

GregMitchell said:


> Well it's quite a feat for a man, I'll warrant you, but I can't say I'd want to hear him again. As a vocal trick it's impressive, but other than that, there's something rather grotesque about it. I've no doubt if I was seeing him as part of La Gran Scena Opera Company, I'd be wildly impressed, but in any other context?
> 
> The vibrato is obtrusive, his legato wanting and in the coloratura he comes perilously close to the yodeling, gargling method so beloved of Deutekom. A million miles from Sutherland and Callas. I think I'd rather listen to Lucia Aliberti!


 Greg, thanks for your response. Note, when I compared him to Sutherland and Callas, I was referring to my perception of the size of the voice,.. not the quality of the voice. He is not nearly as skilled a singer as the top counter tenors today, which is likely why he specializes in the sensational, rather than the traditional castrati fare for most counter tenors. Still, the top is startling!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes, I have to say that despite being a dedicated countertenor fan I did not hear anything that made me want to listen any more. I think I'll stick to Jaroussky, Sabadus and Fagioli. If I want a sopranist I'll listen to Michael Maniaci.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

mamascarlatti said:


> I think I'll stick to Jaroussky


I saw him on the weekend (thanks to some free tickets)...as did a LOT of screaming young women. The demographic was quite obvious. Any young guys looking for a girl? ...highly recommend the foyer a Jaroussky concert. :lol:


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Mama Michael Maniaci is quite wonderful plus easy on the eyes as well! Thanks. With Javier Fuentes, I was just surprised to see a dramatic soprano who was a male soprano. That is unusual.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Mama Michael Maniaci is quite wonderful plus easy on the eyes as well! Thanks. With Javier Fuentes, I was just surprised to see a dramatic soprano who was a male soprano. That is unusual.


If you read his wiki you'll see that he is a natural soprano, not a countertenor, having never gone through puberty. The nearest thing we will ever get to a castrato these days.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Couac Addict said:


> I saw him on the weekend (thanks to some free tickets)...as did a LOT of screaming young women. The demographic was quite obvious. Any young guys looking for a girl? ...highly recommend the foyer a Jaroussky concert. :lol:


Thank goodness my "falling in love with people I don't know" days are over. Life is much more relaxing. Not that Jaroussky would have done it for me even then.


----------

